# Percutaneous aortic valve replacement(pavr)



## dphillips (Oct 14, 2010)

I am looking for a CPT code for PAVR and cannot find one. Am I going to have to use an unlisted code(93799)? Any help is appreciated.


Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 14, 2010)

I would use the unlisted cardiac code 93799. There are no available codes for percutaneous valve placement procedures, only valvuloplasty.  This is actually an answer from Dr Z in July 2010. I couldnt find one either!


----------



## dphillips (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input on this.


----------

